# More new kids and another LBB



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just cant keep up with all the rescues we are getting, but need to share a couple more with you.
Our SM Member, MSS has been good enough to take on another foster for AMA. She got a very cute girl named Sunshine out of her local Animal Control. Sunshine is a young girl at 1 1/2 yrs old. Cant thank our fosters enough.
We also got a little 11 month old boy out of an Animal Control todya . He had been treated for foxtails in his eye's at the A.C.. We took him to have his eyes examined by the Eye Care Center in Los Anglels. This little boy was born blind like Deb's LBB. So we have to get the infections clearup from the foxtails and he will be looking or hoping for a new forever home. He has not been treated well if he was left outside to get the fostails in his eyes. 
Bron says he is very smart and walks the perimeter of where ever he is, to know his confines. Ihope we can find a very special home with lots of love for him. He LOVES to cuddle. Sending pictures of both of our new kids. I think Bron has video's to share also.
First picture is Sunshine and Peli is in the mans arms.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry: Edie, when will this ever stop? Just more and more Maltese out there ending up in shelters. So sad, especially since many are in kill shelters. Thank you for rescuing them. I just wish more people would adopt them when they're looking for a Maltese. 
Sunshine looks just like that... a ray of :Sunny Smile: Is MSS Butchie's mom? If so thanking her so much for coming to Sunshine's rescue. :aktion033: And poor little Peli. To imagine foxtails on his face. Poor baby. I hope someone will help this little blind boy. He looks like he could be someone's special cuddler. :wub::wub: Thank you again and the rest of your amazing fosters and rescuers from the bottom of our hearts.:wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for posting our little Sunshine! She is quite the puppy!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're so sweet looking. I can't imagine how any would could neglect or mistreat anything so precious....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Edie, it doesnt ever stop, does it?? The two new additions are as adorable as can be and I hope they will find loving forever homes soon!!!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Gosh I wish I lived closer I would just hug Peli...I think he is such an adorable little guy...


----------

